# DLA and child tax credit



## soostark (Mar 17, 2013)

hi there
we get dla for merlin. and someone told me to tell child tax credits that we get it as you get an extra aloowance on top of your child tax credit, does anyone know if this is right and does anyone get it?
thank you


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 17, 2013)

Child tax credit is based on your household income - if you meet the criteria for child tax credit you could be awarded a higher rate of it if you are claiming DLA for Merlin. So yes get them told if it is something you are already getting .


----------

